# augmenter le son au démarrage



## Mmaxl (11 Mai 2002)

J'aimerais avoir un applescript (ou une aplication) pour augmenter le son a fond au demarrage .


----------



## LCT (11 Mai 2002)

Essayez :

tell (set volume 10)
end tell

et mettez l'application dans le dossier «Ouverture au démarrage».


----------



## bouilla (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*Essayez :

tell (set volume 10)
end tell

et mettez l'application dans le dossier «Ouverture au démarrage».*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors au contraire moi j'aimerais l'enlever le son de demarrage, est-ce que c'est possible ?

ps : je n'y connais absolument rien en developpement


----------



## LCT (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
* moi j'aimerais l'enlever le son de demarrage je n'y connais absolument rien en developpement *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi non plus je n'y connais rien.
Mais alors rien du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Essayez quand même :

tell (set volume 0)
end tell

et mettez l'application dans le dossier «Ouverture au démarrage».


----------



## bouilla (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*

Moi non plus je n'y connais rien.
Mais alors rien du tout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Essayez quand même :

tell (set volume 0)
end tell

et mettez l'application dans le dossier «Ouverture au démarrage».*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh..où doit-on ecrire ça ?...

c'est bien pour vous prouver que j'y connais encore moins que vous


----------



## LCT (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
* où doit-on ecrire ça ?...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lancez «Éditeur de scripts».
Tapez ou collez dans la fenêtre du bas : 

tell (set volume 0)
end tell

Dans le menu Fichier, cliquez sur «Créer un exécutable» et cela crée lapplication.
Il ny a plus quà mettre cette dernière dans le dossier «Ouverture au démarrage» et votre Mac devrait la boucler si je ne me suis pas planté.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 mai 2002 : message édité par LCT]


----------



## bouilla (11 Mai 2002)

j'ai essayé ton script LCT, malheureusement ça ne marche pas.


----------



## LCT (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*j'ai essayé ton script LCT, malheureusement ça ne marche pas.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avez-vous bien créé un exécutable ?
(v. mon post ci-dessus)


----------



## mfay (11 Mai 2002)

c'est encore plus simple. Le script c'est :

set volume 10

Pas besoin de mettre "Tell" ou "End Tell". Donc à écrire sous l'éditeur AppleScript, et enregistrer en MiniApplication.

10 Son maximum
0 Son Minimum

[11 mai 2002 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## bouilla (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mfay:
*c'est encore plus simple. Le script c'est :

set volume 10

Pas besoin de mettre "Tell" ou "End Tell". Donc à écrire sous l'éditeur AppleScript, et enregistrer en MiniApplication.

10 Son maximum
0 Son Minimum

[11 mai 2002 : message édité par mfay]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

super, je vais m'empresser d'essayer ça, par contre je voudrais avoir votre avis sur qqchose : je re-situe ce que je voulais faire, je veux juste supprimer le son de demarrage mais evidemment garder ts les autres sons pdt l'utilisation. est-ce qu'il est possible de lancer au demarrage le script "son au maximum" et a l'extinction le script "son au mini, muet" ? je ne vois pas de folder "ouverture a l'extinction" sur x, est-ce que je peux le faire sous 9 et selectionner x comme disque de demarrage


----------



## LCT (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
* je veux juste supprimer le son de demarrage mais evidemment garder ts les autres sons pdt l'utilisation *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon petit truc marche bien (avec tell ou pas) mais ça concerne tous les sons.
Quant à supprimer seulement le bong de démarrage, désolé je ne sais point


----------



## Bernard53 (12 Mai 2002)

Pour mettre le son à la valeur basse lors du démarrage je mettrais le script _Son bas_ dans le dossier *Ouverture à lextinction* et le script _Son normal_ dans le dossier *Ouverture au démarrage* pour obtenir le niveau de son habituel.

Salutations.


----------



## bouilla (12 Mai 2002)

c'est ce que je voulais faire Bernard53 seulement il n'ya a pas "d'ouverture a l'extinction" sur os x..ou du moins je ne trouve pas


----------



## Ritchie (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*

alors au contraire moi j'aimerais l'enlever le son de demarrage, est-ce que c'est possible ?

ps : je n'y connais absolument rien en developpement




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une astuce de bricolo, met une fiche de casque dans le port prévu à cet effet et hop, plus de son au démarrage


----------



## Ritchie (12 Mai 2002)

Oups, une fois le démarrage effectué tu enlève la prise casque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin c'est une astuce que j'emploie pour ne pas réveiller ma femme quand je vais sur mon Imac en pleine nuit... lol


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ritchie:
*Oups, une fois le démarrage effectué tu enlève la prise casque    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin c'est une astuce que j'emploie pour ne pas réveiller ma femme quand je vais sur mon Imac en pleine nuit... lol*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le probleme c'est que mon mac me sert de radio-reveil






 , mais se faire reveiller par le BONg en pleine tete c'est pas tres agréable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai trouvé une solution, pas tres pratique mais je m'y fais, je descend le volume manuellement a 0 avt d'eteindre l'ordinateur (j'ai des hauts parleurs integrés) et j'ai lancé le petit script de LCT avec le volume a +5 au demarrage, comme ça itunes se declanche et pas de soucis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 mai 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## LCT (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*le BONg en pleine tete*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça doit faire mal !


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Bon, c'est le principe du forum, mais bon, j'avais fait le meme post il ya 6 mois...

Pour enlever le son au démarrage, il existe une extension, je l'utilise aussi pour mon radio réveil...

Enfin, la recherche sur le web n'est pas interdit non plus, tu cherchez "startup + mute", et tu trouves

ça !


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Au fait, l'extension n'est active qu'au second démarrage...

Pour Classic... 

Sinon, je ne suis pas sûr que ça existe... 

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par deadlocker]

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par deadlocker]


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Bon, c'est le principe du forum, mais bon, j'avais fait le meme post il ya 6 mois...

Pour enlever le son au démarrage, il existe une extension, je l'utilise aussi pour mon radio réveil...

Enfin, la recherche sur le web n'est pas interdit non plus, tu cherchez "startup + mute", et tu trouves

ça !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parfois je me demande si vous lisez les posts précédents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je suis sous x donc cela ne marchera pas, "stratup + mute" oui j'ai cherché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ai meme envoyer des mails a apple, versiontracker et le traqueur francophone... reponses negatives... mais pa de soucis puisque comme je l'ai dis plus haut, je m'accomode tres bien de mon astuce.


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Milles excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ça m'apprendra de parlé sans lire les posts à fond


----------

